# Hope Tech V2 vs. Hope Tech M4



## DH_Rider97 (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
welche Bremse eignet sich von euch aus gesehen besser für Downhill?
Vorteile, Nachteil...

mfg, Rider


----------



## Child3k (14. Januar 2012)

Also die M4 ist eher ne Trail/AM Bremse. So auf dem Nivdeau XT/Elixir etc ... Die V2 soll von der Bremsleistung recht brachial sein und ist im DH zu Hause. Ich denk aber zB gegen ein Setup V2 vorn und M4 hinten spricht nichts ...

V2 ist halt n richtiger Brocken was das Gewicht angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silberwald (14. Januar 2012)

Für mittel- bis schwere Fahrer und Freeride bzw. Downhill die V2. 

*Vorteile:* brachiale Bremspower, Por*o Aussehen,  Verarbeitung (CNC), mit der vented Disc halten die Beläge ewig, Entlüftung sehr einfach (wie beim Motorrad - unten öffnen, pumpen, oben nachgießen)
*Nachteile:* hohes Gewicht, der Resonanzkörper der Doppelscheibe (Die Scheibe qietscht wie Hölle. Damit weiss jeder das da eine V2 unterwegs ist), Preis neu


----------



## Whitey (14. Januar 2012)

Laut Tests ist die reine Bremskraft der Hope M4 höher als die der XT / XTR. Die Bremse ist eher auf der Höhe mit Saint zu setzen. Die V2 ist nochmal einen Tick höher und fadingstabiler. Mir fehlt bei der V2 aber die Bissigkeit.


----------



## Runterfahrer (14. Januar 2012)

silberwald schrieb:


> Für mittel- bis schwere Fahrer und Freeride bzw. Downhill die V2.
> 
> *Vorteile:* brachiale Bremspower, Por*o Aussehen,  Verarbeitung (CNC), mit der vented Disc halten die Beläge ewig, Entlüftung sehr einfach (wie beim Motorrad - unten öffnen, pumpen, oben nachgießen)
> *Nachteile:* hohes Gewicht, der Resonanzkörper der Doppelscheibe (Die Scheibe qietscht wie Hölle. Damit weiss jeder das da eine V2 unterwegs ist), Preis neu



Die vented Scheiben quitschen nicht grundsätzlich und sind kein Resonanzkörper... Wenn Scheibenbremsen quitschen hängt das immer mit Rahmen o. Gabel, sowie Laufrädern zusammen. Die Montage sollte auch korrekt ausgeführt werden.
Außerdem gibt es die V2 auch mit herkömmlichen Bremsscheiben. Deren Bremskraft reicht für gewöhnlich mehr als aus.


----------



## Condor (14. Januar 2012)

Ich würde es von der üblichen Streckenlänge abhängig machen.
Wenn man eher Rennen fährt und/oder sich hauptsächlich auf Strecken unter 5min bewegt, sollten die M4 locker reichen.

Für lange Abfahrten und sorglose Bikepark-Urlaube würde ich mir eher die V2 ans Rad schrauben.


----------



## freak_rider (14. Januar 2012)

Ich fahr selbst die V2 am Hr und sie quitscht nicht (außer bei nässe), hat eine super Bremskraft, hat einen guter Druckpunkt, lässt sich gut einstellen und ist super Verarbeitet.

Es wird gesagt das die V2 etwas mehr Bremskraft, als die M4 besitzt und sich leichter einstellen lässt, aber wiegt dafür gut 100g mehr.


----------



## Piefke (15. Januar 2012)

Ich hab beide mit jeweils 203er Scheiben (keine Vented):

Vorteil M4: bessere Dosierbarkeit, leichter
Vorteil V2: höhere Bremskraft und Standfestigkeit

Beide Bremsen bewegen sich auf absolut hohem Niveau. Auch die Dosierbarkeit der V2 ist gut, aber die der M4 halt eine Klasse für sich. Die Bremskraft der M4 reicht auch bei über 90 kg, aber die V2 hat noch etwas mehr.


----------



## chorge (15. Januar 2012)

Bin über viele Jahre die Mono4 an meinem Helius gefahren (205/185). Letzten Sommer dann auf Trickstuff-NG-Beläge gekommen, und ein deutliches Plus an Bremsleistung erfahren. Dann noch ne 205er Scheibe auch hinten montiert - WOW!!!
Ganz ehrlich: Die 4er reicht auch mit 110Kg und Dauerbremsen beim Vertride aus!

ABER: An meinem Claymore ab ich nun ne Tech V2 evo - und was soll ich sagen: Die Bremse ist einfach nochmal deutlich besser! 1A zu dosieren, und super Biss - obwohl ich hinten nur ne 183mm Scheibe hab...


----------



## Freeriderin (17. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ich bin am überlegen mir eine Hope zuzulegen, weis aber auch noch nicht welche, sollte auf dem Niveau der Saint liegen, auch von der Standhaftigkeit.

Wenn ich es jetzt richtig gelesen habe, würde die M4 langen, oder?

Soll erstmal auf ein Endurobike, später wenn die Hope mich überzeugt, evt auch die Saint ersetzen


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2012)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> ich bin am überlegen mir eine Hope zuzulegen, weis aber auch noch nicht welche, sollte auf dem Niveau der Saint liegen, auch von der Standhaftigkeit.


Schon gelesen?


Piefke schrieb:


> Vorteil M4: bessere Dosierbarkeit, leichter
> Vorteil V2: höhere Bremskraft und Standfestigkeit
> Die Bremskraft der M4 reicht auch bei über 90 kg, aber die V2 hat noch etwas mehr.



Dann wohl eher die V2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderin (17. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Schon gelesen?
> 
> 
> Dann wohl eher die V2.



Das schon, aber ich wiege keine 90kg  und die M4 wird doch mit der Saint verglichen, beim Dh ler ganz klar V2, aber beim Enduro liege ich bei beiden was ich bisher gelesen hab. Ganz klar Gewicht spielt für mich eine Rolle, aber nur was das gesamte Bike betrifft, bei der Bremse ist es mir wurscht. Ich muss mit dem Enduro auch den Berg nauf kommen.

Ist die Standhaftigkeit der M4 mit der Saint oder der XT vergleichbar?


----------



## chaz (17. Januar 2012)

Freeriderin schrieb:


> Ist die Standhaftigkeit der M4 mit der Saint oder der XT vergleichbar?



Standfest sind beide Anlagen (M4/V2). Hope eben. Die M4 ist imo etwas feiner zu dosieren als die V2, die etwas mehr Power hat. Wobei die V2 auch alles andere als digital ist.


----------



## Piefke (17. Januar 2012)

Fürs Enduro ganz klar die M4.

Die Saint soll bissiger und aggressiver sein, das hat die M4 gar nicht.


----------



## chorge (17. Januar 2012)

Kommt halt immer auf den Einsatzzweck an!
Wenn man lange technische Abfahrten hat, bei denen es auf die Standfestigkeit ankommt, da man ständig in der Bremse hängt: Tech V2
Wenn man nur kurz und schön dosiert bremsen will: Mono4
Wenn man sich eher als Vertrider bewegt, und viel Bremskraft genau auf den Punkt braucht (auch wenn die Bremse bereits glüht): Tech V2
Wenn man ein paar Gramm sparen will: Mono4

Wie gesagt: Ich hab mich an meinem Claymore für die Tech entschieden, da mir die Mono 4 am Nicolai manchmal bei langen Vertrides zu wenig Bremskraft auf den Punkt entwickelt hat. Mit den NG-Belägen und 2x 203mm Scheiben war dies zwar bereits sehr gut, aber immer noch nicht auf Saint-Niveau! Die Tech V2 erfüllt hier eher meine Ansprüche - auch wenn sie leider etwas schwerer ist... Dennoch werde ich auch dieses Jahr mein Rad wieder häufig auf dem Rücken mehrere hundert Höhenmeter durch die Berge tragen (wenn es nicht mehr zu biken geht). Die paar Gramm sind mir letztendlich egal!


----------



## Child3k (17. Januar 2012)

Also für Enduro entweder vo+hi M4 oder vo=V2 hi=M4 - würde ich vorschlagen. Bremshebel sind ja bei beiden gleich wenn man die Tech nimmt. Wenns richtig ums Gewicht sparen geht, kann man die M4 auch mit den Race-Hebeln kombinieren.

Was ist da eigentlich der genaue Unterschied zwischen Tech und Race Hebeln?


----------



## Pure_Power (17. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak_rider (17. Januar 2012)

Der Tech Hebel ist beidseitig monierbar , Race nicht.
Race Hebel ist leichter.
Tech Hebel hat Einstellrätchen (ohne Werkzeug einstellbar), Race hat Innensechskannt Schrauben (nur mit Werkzeug einstellbar) zum einstellen.

Ich glaube das waren die grundlegenden Unterschiede.


----------



## Child3k (17. Januar 2012)

Wie die sich optisch unterscheiden war mir schon klar 

Ging mir eher um Dinge wie Griffweiten- und Druckverstellung. Was ja dankenswerter Weise beantwortet wurde.
Hat jemand den Gewichtsunterschied parat? (für nur die Hebel ohne Leitung)


----------



## Hendrik1988 (17. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre ebenfalls die V2 vorne und die M4 hinten. Lag aber eher daran, dass  ich mich nicht entscheiden konnte. Jedenfalls funktionieren beide Bremsen tadellos. Übrigens ist die V2 mit Kunststoffleitungen nicht viel schwerer als die M4. Nur die V2-Scheibe ist kein Leichtgewicht.


----------



## Altiplano (17. Januar 2012)

Whitey schrieb:


> Laut Tests ist die reine Bremskraft der Hope M4 höher als die der XT / XTR. Die Bremse ist eher auf der Höhe mit Saint zu setzen. Die V2 ist nochmal einen Tick höher und fadingstabiler. Mir fehlt bei der V2 aber die Bissigkeit.



Laut welchen Tests ist die Hope M4 kräftiger als die aktuelle XT / XTR ???


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn's um brachiale Bremskraft kombiniert mit moderatem Gewicht geht ist mein Tipp:
V2 mit Kunststoffleitung vorne, X2 hinten.

Die V2 greift meiner Meinung nach bissiger zu als die M4, ist aber immer noch sehr schön dosierbar. Sehr standfest sind beide, die V2 noch ein wenig mehr. 
Gewichtstechnisch ist die Kombi V2/X2 nicht schwerer als zweimal M4. 
Eine V2 mit hinten einer M4 kombiniert bin ich kurz gefahren, hat mir aber vom Gefühl her nicht gefallen, da die M4 mit der Bremskraft deutlich später "kommt" als die V2. Die X2 harmoniert besser, und reicht imho für hinten absolut aus. Da brauch ich eh nur was zum leicht mitschleifen lassen, oder mal kurz etwas anbremsen. Das HR zum Blockieren bring ich mit der X2 lässig... also was will man mehr... 

Einen Unterschied zwischen Stahlflex-Leitung und Kunststoff-Leitung hab ich vorne nicht bemerkt.


----------



## RedSKull (18. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Die X2 harmonisiert besser, und reicht imho für hinten absolut aus.



Bitte, aber es heisst 'harmoniert' nicht 'harmonisiert'
sh. http://www.korrekturen.de/beliebte_fehler/harmonisieren.shtml
Das tut echt weh beim lesen.


----------



## chaz (18. Januar 2012)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Das tut echt weh beim *Lesen*.


----------



## scylla (18. Januar 2012)

@redskull
hast recht... trotzdem ein sinnfreier beitrag


----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Januar 2012)

Also ich werde mir nach langem Überlegen demnächst eine Tech M4 vorne wie hinten an ein 180/200mm Freeride-Bike schrauben.
Ich habe aktuell eine Fromula Mega-K und die ist absolut nicht Alpen-Bikepark-tauglich. Zum Beispiel komm ich in Livigno auf der Downhillstrecke dann kaum noch zum stehen, wenn ich mal ein Päuschen machen will, an Durchfahren ist überhaupt nicht zu denken. Und so wild ist die Strecke auch wieder nicht.
V2 ist mir erstmal zu schwer. Die kommt vielleicht dran, wenn mir die M4  nicht ausreichen sollte, was ich noch nicht glauben will. Die M4 würde dann Verwendung am FR-Hardtail finden.

Dieser Review hier stimmt mich da recht zuversichtlich.

Ich benötige auch nicht DIE Bremspower auf Erden. Ich will gute Bremsleistung, gut dosierbar und vor allem Standfestigkeit.

Vielleicht red ich mir das auch nur alles schön um mir auch für mein Hardtail ne neue Bremse zu rechtfertigen


----------



## Osti (18. Januar 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Ich will gute Bremsleistung, gut dosierbar und vor allem Standfestigkeit.



dann nimm die V2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (18. Januar 2012)

Und wie kann ich dann die Anschaffung der M4 für mein Hardtail vor meiner imaginären Ehefrau rechtfertigen? 

Nee, im Ernst. Ich will einfach wissen, ob mir die M4 reicht. Und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sie mir nicht reicht. Aber um das rauszufinden, muss ich sie mir kaufen.
Außerdem wiege ich grade mal 70 kg. Die MUSS reichen !
Man, ich sollte mir sie einfach kaufen... Es ist unglaublich wie lange ich schon brauche um mich für eine Bremse zu entscheiden...


----------



## morcom (18. Januar 2012)

Ich fahre die M4 nun schon seit 5 Jahren und kann  die Bremse nur empfehlen.(Früher war es noch nicht die Mono m4 aber die M4 dann hatte ich die schwarze M4 und nun die silberne und ne kurze Zeit die M6 die man nicht unbedingt brauch)  Die Bremse hat nicht so viel Power wie eine V2 oder eine the one aber sie hat konstant genug Power um einen immer zum stehen zu bringen. Ich denke man kann da auch über die Scheibengröße noch mehr Power kriegen.  Die dosierbarkeit ist einfach spitze. Toll ist auch, dass die BRemsbeläge von den alten Shimano XT Bremsen passen .


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Januar 2012)

morcom schrieb:


> Ich fahre die M4 nun schon seit 5 Jahren und kann  die Bremse nur empfehlen.(Früher war es noch nicht die Mono m4 aber die M4 dann hatte ich die schwarze M4 und nun die silberne und ne kurze Zeit die M6 die man nicht unbedingt brauch)  Die Bremse hat nicht so viel Power wie eine V2 oder eine the one aber sie hat konstant genug Power um einen immer zum stehen zu bringen. Ich denke man kann da auch über die Scheibengröße noch mehr Power kriegen.  Die dosierbarkeit ist einfach spitze. Toll ist auch, dass die BRemsbeläge von den alten Shimano XT Bremsen passen .



An welchem Bike und in welchem Einsatzbereich fährst du die Bremse?


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

Mit der M4 machst du nichts falsch. Bin die auch schon im DH-Einsatz gefahren und die Bremse hat mich nie im Stich gelassen. Im Moment fahre ich wieder eine M4 an meinem Tourer/Freerider.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Nee, im Ernst. Ich will einfach wissen, ob mir die M4 reicht. Und ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sie mir nicht reicht. Aber um das rauszufinden, muss ich sie mir kaufen.
> Außerdem wiege ich grade mal 70 kg. Die MUSS reichen !
> Man, ich sollte mir sie einfach kaufen... Es ist unglaublich wie lange ich schon brauche um mich für eine Bremse zu entscheiden...



Natürlich reicht die!
Bin sie auch lang am Freerider gefahren (und hab's danach genauso gemacht, wie du es vorhast : V2 an den Freerider, M4 ans HT). Es gibt selten so standfeste Bremsen. Dauerschleifen mehrere 100 Höhenmeter steil runter, und die Bremskraft ist unten noch fast gleich wie oben, nur dass die Scheibe bunt ist.

Der Unterschied V2<->M4 ist eher wie sie bremst, nicht die Standfestigkeit oder Zuverlässigkeit. Die V2 ist halt ein Anker, und die M4 eine sehr gute Bremse


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Januar 2012)

Also sind die ganzen Diskussionen von wegen "für DH auf jeden Fall V2" oder "auf keinen Fall Hope, Saint ist die absolut beste Bremse" alle Haarspalterei auf verdammt hohem Niveau?



> Es gibt selten so standfeste Bremsen. Dauerschleifen mehrere 100 Höhenmeter steil runter, und die Bremskraft ist unten noch fast gleich wie oben, nur dass die Scheibe bunt ist.



Danke! Das wollt ich hören! Wehe einer behauptet jetzt was gegenteiliges!


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Also sind die ganzen Diskussionen von wegen "für DH auf jeden Fall V2" oder "auf keinen Fall Hope, Saint ist die absolut beste Bremse" alle Haarspalterei auf verdammt hohem Niveau?



Von wegen hohem Niveau: Rate mal welche Bremse CG auf hohem Niveau benutzt bzw. im letzten Jahr hauptsächlich im WC genutzt hat?!


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Januar 2012)

Was oder wer ist CG?  Ne M4? Aber die bremsen ja eh nie...


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

Kleiner Tip:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Januar 2012)

Jo, da seh ich ne M4. Ich kenn mich im WC-Zirkus nicht so aus, daher hab ich immer noch keinen Plan wer CG sein soll, aber das ist ja auch nicht so wichtig...


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

CG


----------



## RedSKull (19. Januar 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Also sind die ganzen Diskussionen von wegen "für DH auf jeden Fall V2" oder "auf keinen Fall Hope, Saint ist die absolut beste Bremse" alle Haarspalterei auf verdammt hohem Niveau?
> 
> 
> 
> Danke! Das wollt ich hören! Wehe einer behauptet jetzt was gegenteiliges!



Ich bin ehrlich gesagt kurz davor die Saint rauszuschmeissen und eine V2 an den Downhiller zu bauen. Das indifferente Bremsgefühl der Saint stört mich dann doch.
Muss aber mal meine M4 am Enduro endlich einbremsen. Das erste was ich an der M4 bemerkte war der knallharte Druckpunkt, genau wie bei den alten Hope Bremsen von vor 10 Jahren.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Januar 2012)

Kannst du "indifferentes Bremsgefühl" genauer beschreiben?
Knallharter Druckpunkt? Das widerspricht aber der sonst überall verlauteten überaus guten Dosierbarkeit, oder?


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

Die Saint ist sehr digital. Zwischen auf und zu ist nicht viel Spielraum.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Januar 2012)

Einige meiner Kumpels fahren ne Saint und die sagen, die wäre gut dosierbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Januar 2012)

Und fährt jemand von euch Beläge von Superstar Components?


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Einige meiner Kumpels fahren ne Saint und die sagen, die wäre gut dosierbar.



Na ja, dann haben die noch keine Hope in den Bremsfingern gehabt.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (19. Januar 2012)

Moin, ich fahre an meinen 3 Rädern Mono M4, V2 und Saint.

Die M4 lässt sich extrem gut dosieren und reicht, wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt, für Enduro bei mir (85 kg) locker aus. Im hochalpinen Gelände mit langen und steilen Abfahrten, bei denen ich die Bremse eigentlich ständig schleifen lassen musste, kam sie dann allerdings an ihre Grenzen.

Die V2 finde ich von der Dosierbarkeit ähnlich gut wie die M4, kein fading, immer präsent. Ist bei mir am DH verbaut und eine Sorglosbremse, das Gewicht nehme ich gerne in Kauf (da kann ich an anderen Stellen sinnvoller einsparen als ausgerechnet an der Bremse...).

Die Saint ist in meinen Augen auch eine Digitalbremse, man hat einen rel. langen Leerweg und dann beisst sie plötzlich zu. Allerdings benötige ich dafür gefühlt weniger Handkraft als bei der M4, geht eig. fast alles mit einem Finger.


Wie auch immer, sind alle 3 sicherlich gute Bremsen, optisch finde ich allerdings, dass an hope kein Weg vorbei geht.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Januar 2012)

Die Bremsleistung soll von Mono zu Tech M4 ja zugenommen haben, da ja zwei der vier Kolben an Größe gewonnen haben. Dies sollte ja auch der Standfestigkeit zu gute kommen, oder?
Hat da jemand nen direkten Vergleich?
Ich hab egal mit welcher Bremse noch nie mit zwei Fingern gebremst.
Glaub auch nicht, dass das an dem seifigen Gefühl bei meiner Mega K etwas geändert hätte. Die bremst dann einfach nicht mehr...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (19. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich bremse in 95% der Fälle auch mit einem Finger.


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

Bremse immer mit 2 Fingern. Einen links und einen rechts.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (19. Januar 2012)




----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Kannst du "indifferentes Bremsgefühl" genauer beschreiben?
> Knallharter Druckpunkt? Das widerspricht aber der sonst überall verlauteten überaus guten Dosierbarkeit, oder?



Ich hab die Saint am DH-Bike (nicht weil sie mir so toll gefällt, sondern weil sie sehr günstig war)...
Ich finde den Druckpunkt auch nach mehrfachem Entlüften im Vergleich zur Hope ein bisschen schwammig, und trotzdem ist die Bremsleistung ziemlich "digital". Man zieht gefühlt ewig am Hebel, irgendwann spürt man so ein klein wenig was, und ganz kurz danach ist die Bremse zu (mit zu meine ich, dass man wirklich schon fast Liegestütz am Lenker machen muss, um nicht nach vorne abzufliegen). 
Ist längst nicht so schlimm wie eine Formula. Man kann sich dran gewöhnen, dann schafft man das auch mit dem Dosieren sehr gut. Die Saint ist schon eine richtig gute Bremse, und ebenfalls sehr standfest. Wieder Meckern auf hohem Niveau  
Aber wenn ich danach eine Hope fahre, dann wundere ich mich schon immer ein bisschen über den Unterschied! Bei der Hope hast du halt einen wirklich harten Druckpunkt, also am Hebel richtig gut Rückmeldung, wann die Bremse anfängt zu arbeiten. Finde ich einfach angenehmer und macht mir das Dosieren besonders auf ruppigen Strecken einfacher!
Schätze mal, dass RedSkull ungefähr was ähnliches meint, mit dem "indifferenten Bremsgefühl".


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Januar 2012)

Ok, ich werde am We mal die Saint von nem Kumpel testen, mir aber trotzdem die Tech M4 zulegen.
Shimano ist einfach nicht so meins. Abgesehen davon find ich die einteiligen Hebel doof. Warum macht man so was?
Vom Preis her ist sie natürlich unschlagbar.


----------



## Child3k (19. Januar 2012)

Die Saint-Hebel würd ich auch nich wollen. Aber gäb ja durchaus Möglichkeiten, nämlich: Auf die neue Saint warten - soll ja irgendwann auch aktualisiert werden. Oder eben die Saint mit aktuellen SLX/XT/XTR Hebeln fahrn 

Aber kauf ruhig ne Hope  Ich mag meine M4 ... (und wenn ich endlich meinen Hope LRS hab, werd ich die schiefe IS Discaufnahme am VR los und kanns schleiffrei einstellen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (19. Januar 2012)

Nun Shimano Bremsen sind schon okay.
Günstig und gut.
Ausserdem hat man da nicht das Problem das die aussem Ausgleichbehälter süffen.

Also meine bunt gemixte Shimano macht absolut null Probleme


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> das die aussem Ausgleichbehälter süffen.



?
deine Hopes siffen?
Bei mir sickert höchstens ein kleines bisschen durch die Belüftungsbohrung am Deckel, und zwar nur, wenn oben auf der Membran ein bisschen Bremsflüssigkeit war beim Zumachen. Siffen würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen, wenn du das meinst! Hat ja nix mit Undichtigkeit zu tun.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Januar 2012)

Von dem Siffen hab ich schon einiges gelesen, liegt aber wohl vor allem daran, dass manche meinen die Schrauben des Deckels einfach zu fest anziehen zu müssen, so dass sich das Diaphragma darunter wellt.
Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass Shimanobremsen nicht okay wären, aber es gibt da natürlich noch den Faktor des persönlichen Geschmacks. Das einzige, was ich von Shimano mag sind Kurbeln. Alles andere will mir nicht gefallen.
Ich will nicht auf irgendwas warten. An Ostern in Finale will ich ne neue Bremse. Und Bastellösungen mit anderen Hebeln werden nur unnötig teuer.


----------



## chaz (19. Januar 2012)

Hatte noch nie ´ne undichte Hope. Mache ich was falsch?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (19. Januar 2012)

Nein, du ziehst die Schrauben dann wohl richtig an .


----------



## Child3k (19. Januar 2012)

Sind wohl auch meistens nicht die Schrauben am Deckel. Liegt denke ich in dem Großteil der Fälle an DOT-Rückständen die zwischen Deckel und Dichtung bleiben beim Zumachen. Da bin ich ganz bei Scylla


----------



## RedSKull (19. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich hab die Saint am DH-Bike (nicht weil sie mir so toll gefällt, sondern weil sie sehr günstig war)...
> Ich finde den Druckpunkt auch nach mehrfachem Entlüften im Vergleich zur Hope ein bisschen schwammig, und trotzdem ist die Bremsleistung ziemlich "digital". Man zieht gefühlt ewig am Hebel, irgendwann spürt man so ein klein wenig was, und ganz kurz danach ist die Bremse zu (mit zu meine ich, dass man wirklich schon fast Liegestütz am Lenker machen muss, um nicht nach vorne abzufliegen).
> Ist längst nicht so schlimm wie eine Formula. Man kann sich dran gewöhnen, dann schafft man das auch mit dem Dosieren sehr gut. Die Saint ist schon eine richtig gute Bremse, und ebenfalls sehr standfest. Wieder Meckern auf hohem Niveau
> Aber wenn ich danach eine Hope fahre, dann wundere ich mich schon immer ein bisschen über den Unterschied! Bei der Hope hast du halt einen wirklich harten Druckpunkt, also am Hebel richtig gut Rückmeldung, wann die Bremse anfängt zu arbeiten. Finde ich einfach angenehmer und macht mir das Dosieren besonders auf ruppigen Strecken einfacher!
> Schätze mal, dass RedSkull ungefähr was ähnliches meint, mit dem "indifferenten Bremsgefühl".



Ja, das meinte ich.
Saint ist sehr kräftig, und schwierig dosierbar.
Juicy 7 fühlte sich ähnlich an (oder sogar schwammiger), aber die ist lange nicht so kräftig, deshalb auch noch dosierbar.
Digital war meine Gustav M mit den richtigen Belägen, aber dosierbar dank gutem Hebelgefühl (mit den Hebeln >2003, 01-02 ähnlich Saint).
Formula The One ist grenzwertig giftig, aber (solange sie dicht ist) noch dosierbar, dank besserer Rückmeldung am Hebel.


----------



## morcom (19. Januar 2012)

ich fahre die m4 an meinem downhillrad ... und ne mini am dirtradl


----------



## StillPad (19. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> ?
> deine Hopes siffen?
> Bei mir sickert höchstens ein kleines bisschen durch die Belüftungsbohrung am Deckel, und zwar nur, wenn oben auf der Membran ein bisschen Bremsflüssigkeit war beim Zumachen. Siffen würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen, wenn du das meinst! Hat ja nix mit Undichtigkeit zu tun.



Jup das meine ich, war bisher bei allen Hopes die ich hatte, selbst wenn die gelifert werden sind die immer total mit Dot verschmiert, sodass bei mir schon ein paar mal die Beläge versaut waren.

Die Shimanos haben auch Belüftungslöcher und dort kommt sowas nicht.

Da es nicht meine ersten Hopes sind weiß ich das man den Deckel nicht anknallt.

Aber beim Dichtungs drauf rollen kommt soviel DOT in die Zwischenräume das das Monate lang sifft.
Das hört erst auf wenn man es eh wieder wechseln muss.

Da ich wenig zum biken komme mit dem Rad wo noch Hopes dran sind sehe ich immer alle paar Woche ein paar Tropfen am Bremshebel, Boden, Gabel usw.

Durch die Tech Hebel ist das noch mehr am nerven, da man noch eine undichte Stelle mehr am Hebel hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Child3k (19. Januar 2012)

Man kann das DOT aber recht gut mit nem Küchenpapier aufsaugen bevor man den Deckel festschraubt ... ich hatte da bei meinen Tech-Hebeln fast keine Probleme. Nur ein oder zwei Wochen lang war son bissl was - mittlerweile gar nix mehr.


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> Da ich wenig zum biken komme mit dem Rad wo noch Hopes dran sind sehe ich immer alle paar Woche ein paar Tropfen am Bremshebel, Boden, Gabel usw.
> 
> Durch die Tech Hebel ist das noch mehr am nerven, da man noch eine undichte Stelle mehr am Hebel hat.



Hm, wir haben 5 Räder mit Hope Tech Bremsen dran im Keller stehen (also summa summarum 10 Hebel), und Tropfen sind mir da noch nie aufgefallen. Höchstens ein dünner Film, wenn man mit dem Finger direkt über die kleine Bohrung im Deckel wischt. 
Dabei hab ich mir noch nicht mal besondere Mühe gegeben, das Dot von der Dichtmembran weg zu machen beim befüllen. 

Ich glaub fast, du machst irgendwas falsch beim befüllen/entlüften


----------



## Ge!st (20. Januar 2012)

Ich habe vier Bikes mit Bremsen von Hope, alle mit Tech-Bremshebeleinheiten (auch meine Mono M6) und keine der Hebel sifft so, wie das von einigen beschreiben wird. Ich hatte über die Jahre 8 Hope Bremsen und mit keiner der Bremsen Probleme. 

Nach einer Befüllung bzw. Entlüftung, tritt durchaus ein Paar Tage Dot aus, was sich als Tröpfchen an der Bremshebeleinheit sammelt, aber nach dem Paar Tagen hört das auf und dann wird die Bremshebeleinheit minimal feucht, bis nach ca. 2-3 Wochen dann praktisch so gut wie Trockenheit herrscht. Nach dem Draufrollen der Dichtung benutze ich immer ein Küchentuch und tupfe Dot-Reste so gut es geht ab, bevor ich den Deckel draufschraube.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (20. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Hm, wir haben 5 Räder mit Hope Tech Bremsen dran im Keller stehen...



Wo wohnst du?


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> Wo wohnst du?



Hinter einer sehr sicheren Tür


----------



## Osti (20. Januar 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Ich habe vier Bikes mit Bremsen von Hope, alle mit Tech-Bremshebeleinheiten (auch meine Mono M6) und keine der Hebel sifft so, wie das von einigen beschreiben wird. Ich hatte über die Jahre 8 Hope Bremsen und mit keiner der Bremsen Probleme.
> 
> Nach einer Befüllung bzw. Entlüftung, tritt durchaus ein Paar Tage Dot aus, was sich als Tröpfchen an der Bremshebeleinheit sammelt, aber nach dem Paar Tagen hört das auf und dann wird die Bremshebeleinheit minimal feucht, bis nach ca. 2-3 Wochen dann praktisch so gut wie Trockenheit herrscht. Nach dem Draufrollen der Dichtung benutze ich immer ein Küchentuch und tupfe Dot-Reste so gut es geht ab, bevor ich den Deckel draufschraube.




sehe ich auch genauso, hatte auch schon 5 Paar Hope Bremsen und mit keiner die beschriebenen Probleme. Der kurzfristige Austritt von DOT nach Entlüften/Neubefüllen war immer nur ein paar kleine Schwitz-Tröpfchen, die am Schlitz des AGB Deckels hingen und die man wegwischen konnte und nach ein paar Tagen war dann Ruhe. Von Tropfen oder Siffen, kann da keine Rede sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Condor (20. Januar 2012)

dito.... bei Hope Mini - Hope MonoM4 - Hope MonoM6 sowie Hope TechEvo V2.
Kein Siffen, alle bis auf die V2 sind schon älter als 5 Jahre.


----------



## Shibbi (25. April 2012)

Ich hab in der Datenbank eine V2 gefunden die mit 264g (Tech-Kunststoff-VR) gewogen wurde,
was im Klartext heißen würde sie wäre 11g leichter als meine M4,
kann das sein ?


----------



## StillPad (25. April 2012)

Hmm schwer zu sagen,





Der Moto Hebel könnte schwerer sein, und die neuen Bremssättel leichter als bei mir.


----------



## Shibbi (25. April 2012)

Gewicht ist von der sonder Ti-edition.

Bei dem sind aber einige Teile leichter als bei anderen, 
wäre jetzt echt Interessant zu wissen ob was wirklich stimmt.


----------



## StillPad (26. April 2012)

Noch nie von gehört, wird er wohl selber ge"tuned" haben denke ich.

Wobei Titan fast nix bringt.

Durch das kürzen der Leitung bekommste schneller weniger Gewicht.

Meine Bremse ist in original Länge.

Also ich denke mal das man es schaffen könnte


----------



## scylla (26. April 2012)

StillPad schrieb:


> Noch nie von gehört, wird er wohl selber ge"tuned" haben denke ich.
> 
> Wobei Titan fast nix bringt.
> 
> ...



bei der Special Edition (ich hab die black Edition, wird aber wahrscheinlich bei anderen Spezial-Eloxierungen genauso sein) sind Titanschrauben für Bremssattel und Bremsscheiben dabei. Die Schrauben bringen ca. 30g im Vergleich zu den normalen Stahlschrauben.

Bei der V2 holt man das meiste Gewicht raus, wenn man die Stahlflex gegen eine Kunststoffleitung tauscht.


----------



## StillPad (26. April 2012)

Ja bei der Schwarz Grünen (Special Edition) sind Titanschrauben mit bei, aber das sind nur 2St. M6 für Bremssattel und die 6St. M5 für Bremsscheibe.

Soweit ich weiß sind keine Schrauben für die Adapter mit bei.

Ich denke mal nicht das es bei den 264gr diese Schrauben mit drin sind.

An der Bremse kann man halt nicht viel machen.
Leitung tauschen, Haltebolze des Hebels gegen Titan tauschen (was vielleicht 1gr ersparnis ist) Schrauben für die Schelle gegen Alu Schrauben ersetzen bringt vielleicht 5gr?, die klein Schrauben des AGB Deckels sind so leicht das die meisten Waagen das wohl nicht merken ob es Stahl oder Titan ist.

In mein Tuning Thread wurde ich drauf hingewisen das es die Anschlüße der Leitung auch komplett aus Alu gibt was auch nochmal ordentlich sparen könnte.





Dort mal ein original Set.

Ich denke schon das man die 264 erreichen kann.
Da ist dann aber echt einiges getauscht


----------



## Relentless (12. Juni 2012)

kennt wer von euch ne aktuelle, preislich atraktive bezugsquelle für die v2?


----------



## Shibbi (12. Juni 2012)

Ich kauf meine Hope bei CRC, aktueller Preis ist 164,85 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=73470

Die Scheibe kannst du mal bei Sören Speer "runterfahrer" hier im Forum kaufen, er hat mir mal ne floating für 35 ink. Porto angeboten.


----------



## Mooarc (5. August 2012)

Hi alle zusammen,
ich bin momentan auch am Ã¼berlegen mir ne neue Bremse fÃ¼r mein Freerider zuzulegen (Big Hit Bj 05') mit 203mm v/h

Hab momentan ne Hayes Nine vorne sowie auch hinten dran und bin so garnich mit der zufrieden, zwar knackiger druckpunkt, aber der verschwindet immerwiedermal einfach... :/
Und von richtiger "Bremspower" lÃ¤sst sich nur trÃ¤umen, die zieht eher schlecht als recht!

Bin so am Ã¼berlegen welche es denn werden soll, kann mich aber nach der ganzen testberichte der einzelnen bremsen nicht entscheiden. 
Saint, Tech V2, Tech M4, The One, oder vllt. doch was anderes ?
Bremse kann auch gebraucht sein, solang der zustand und die funktion dementsprechend passt, preisklasse sollte die 250â¬ eig. nicht Ã¼bersteigen.

Hoffe ihr kÃ¶nnt mir was gutes empfehlen, da ich noch recht neu bin, kenn ich mich nochnicht so gut in der szene aus ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flametop (1. September 2012)

Shibbi schrieb:


> Die Scheibe kannst du mal bei Sören Speer "runterfahrer" hier im Forum kaufen, er hat mir mal ne floating für 35 ink. Porto angeboten.



mal ne doofe frage: ich kann die hope bremsen aber schon mit anderen bremsscheiben z.b. shimano fahren?


----------



## Shibbi (1. September 2012)

theoretisch schon, aber bei ner ordentlich Entwicklung werden immer Bremse und Scheibe miteinander getestet und abgestimmt. versuch dein Glück...
ob die Bremsscheibenhöhe passt siehst du ja recht schnell
Falls du aber noch ein paar Euro übrig haben solltest dann hol dir mal ne floating, die kann die Temperatur und das Torsionsmoment besser ausgleichen.


----------



## praktica (6. September 2012)

Mooarc schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen,
> ich bin momentan auch am Ã¼berlegen mir ne neue Bremse fÃ¼r mein Freerider zuzulegen (Big Hit Bj 05') mit 203mm v/h
> 
> Hab momentan ne Hayes Nine vorne sowie auch hinten dran und bin so garnich mit der zufrieden, zwar knackiger druckpunkt, aber der verschwindet immerwiedermal einfach... :/
> ...



Kommt drauf an wie schwer du bist und wo und wie du Unterwegs bist. Profis Bremsen natÃ¼rlich deutlich weniger als AnfÃ¤nger, da sollte man sich selbst EinschÃ¤tzen kÃ¶nnen.
Wenn du nur in Bikeparks oder auf kurzen Strecken unterwegs bist, wÃ¼rde ich mich sofern du nicht wie ich 100kg auf die Wage bringst fÃ¼r die Leichteste der von dir genannten entscheiden. 
Nach meiner Gustav M hatte ich eine TheOne und hab die weder in Wildbad noch Winterberg zu Fading oder Ã¤hnlichem gebracht.
Ich habe nun eine V2 mit Floating Disks (was auch immer das beduten soll, denn schwimmen tut da nichts?). Ich fahre aber auch Alpen und Karpaten Abfahrten runter und hab das eine oder andere mal auch meine Vorderbremse dazu gebracht, blau zu werden, was mir erst unten aufgefallen ist. WÃ¤hrend der Fahrt hab ich nichts gemerkt. Die blaue Beschichtung ging dann nach kurzer Zeit wieder weg und alles war beim alten. 
Ich bin davor die Gustav M gefahren, wollte aber etwas neues, die TheOne hielt bei Karpaten abfahrten bei mir leider nicht durch. Ich wiege aber auch 100kg + 5kg AusrÃ¼stung + 16kg Bike das bei 2,5 Std abfahrten. Meistens machen wir eine Pause weil wir die Landschaft genieÃen wollen und nicht weil die Bremsen am verkohlen sind 



Shibbi schrieb:


> theoretisch schon, aber bei ner ordentlich Entwicklung werden immer Bremse und Scheibe miteinander getestet und abgestimmt. versuch dein GlÃ¼ck...
> ob die BremsscheibenhÃ¶he passt siehst du ja recht schnell
> Falls du aber noch ein paar Euro Ã¼brig haben solltest dann hol dir mal ne floating, die kann die Temperatur und das Torsionsmoment besser ausgleichen.



Ich habs nicht veglichen, aber ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen, dass sie die Temperatur besser an Nabe und Gabel abgeben kann als eine Normale Saw Disk die aus einem StÃ¼ck gemacht ist. An den Stellen wo die 2 Elemente verbunden werden, ist ein geringerer Temperaturunterschied als bei einer Scheibe aus einem StÃ¼ck. Was Torsion angeht, hast du absolut Recht. Wird ja auch bei MotorrÃ¤dern verbaut, irgendwas mus ja dran sein.


----------



## Shibbi (7. September 2012)

das mit der Temperatur war ein wenig anders gemeint  

stell dir einfach mal vor die Scheibe wir so richtig schön heiß, 
das Material dehnt sich also aus !
Da die Floating quasi aus zwei Teilen besteht die nur durch Buchsen
miteinander verbunden sind kann sich die Bremsfläche gleichmäßig ausdehnen
und wird durch nichts aufgehalten, 
wo hingegen bei normalen Scheiben die Streben sind die nicht so warm werden
 und sich bei Ausdehnung auch anders verhalten.
Kommt jetzt noch Bremsmoment dazu hat die Scheibe eine verdammt heftige Aufgabe zu bewältigen.

Was die Ableitung der Temperatur angeht möchte ich jetzt natürlich keine Wissenschaft betreiben, 
aber die Temperatur übers Lager ableiten ist denke ich nicht geplant.


----------



## bikefun2009 (12. September 2012)

Mal was OT ....Wenn der V2 schon nen Anker is ...was wird dann die V4 sein ?? Der sprichwörtlich Ast in den Speichen ??


----------



## praktica (12. September 2012)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> Mal was OT ....Wenn der V2 schon nen Anker is ...was wird dann die V4 sein ?? Der sprichwörtlich Ast in den Speichen ??



Soll doch angeblich genau so stark wie ne V2 sein oder nicht?
so habs ichs verstanden.


----------



## Shibbi (12. September 2012)

besser dosierbar heißt dann wohl noch näher an den Punkt kurz vorm blockieren ran...
Bei CRC stehen die übrigens schon im Sortiment und ab Ende Oktober dann verfügbar


----------



## bikefun2009 (13. September 2012)

Oder das V4 nur ne überarbeitete M4 is  Oder eher für die 0,1tonner sind die der V2 bei langen Abfahrtsspielchen nur nen ruhigeres Gewissen verschaffen wollen  Davon ab die Black Edtion mit den grünen elox sieht schon endgeil aus  Passt nur nich an mein Bike da ich rote Pinstripes am Rahmen hab


----------



## NiMrOdMoShEr23 (17. Januar 2013)

wollte mir die tech m4 zulegen. sehe ich das richtig das es die schwimmend gelagerten scheiben für hinten nur in 183 mm gibt? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=565&BrandID=184


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (17. Januar 2013)

Noe, hier ist die bis 203 mm gelistet


----------

